
Bootstrap 3.3.7 released, now featuring support for jQuery 3 - jrbedard
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2016/07/25/bootstrap-3-3-7-released/
======
robotvert
“Aww yeah, Bootstrap 4 is coming!” - 19 Aug 2015

Sorry I had to.

~~~
kayman
I've been using bootstrap 4 in a current project and it is actually pretty
good.

Cards are way cooler than panels but don't go overboard as some bootstrap-
cards themes have done where everything is a card.

~~~
robotvert
same here, using it for internal projects where supporting old browsers is not
issue, works good enough. on a different project I used one of the bootswatch
themes and last I checked those were 3.x though so still hanging there.

